# CPL renewal for Kent County



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Anybody renew their CPL lately in Kent County? I was told there is a 3-6 month wait when I dropped off my renewal application this week. 3-6 months would put me past my expiration date. 
What is the ruling concerning carrying past the expiration date? I'm getting different answers on it. 
The person at the county clerk office told me if I applied before the expiration date I could carry up to 180 days after expiration. 
When I went to the sheriff department to get finger printed, the person said that I would have to wait 60 days after the expiration date before I could carry.
Jim


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune of having to renew in Kent Co.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

you can qualify for a temporary permit if they take too long and your permit expires. You would need to speak with the county clerk I believe and bring evidence that you have applied for the renewal, and let them know that you need a temp permit.

I would also grease the wheels and call before hand so that they agree what the process is so that you dont go down there and get "surprised" because kent county isnt know to be overly friendly to CPL holders.....


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

When I renewed last October in Kent Co., the officer at the Kent Co. Sherrif Dept. who finger printed me automatically stamped my receipt with some sort of extention on my current CPL. I didn't keep it since getting my new permit, so I forget exactly what it stated, but she told me it would be good to carry with my expired CPL until my new one came in. Mine took 3-4 months to come in.

Hope this helps......

Mark


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Thanks for the replies. I was given a receipt by the county clerk when I applied with the county stamp on it. I'll take it in and confirm.
Jim


----------



## Sportsdad (Sep 27, 2010)

Kent County is the worst in the state for getting a cpl as well as renewing. Our current Sheriff is a major liberal and believes that nobody but cops should own guns...This is coming from one of his own family members whom i personally know....lesson here folks the next time someone runs for Kent county sheriff lets make sure he is friendly to* law abiding citizen* and not an elitist minded liberal that looks to eliminate our constitutional rights... It is sad that *criminals can carry guns to assault us* be we can't to defend ourselves because the Sheriff is deliberatly stalling the process...He has the ability to issue these permits in 2 weeks. He is bull shi_ing us all with his lies that they are overwhelmed and don't have the manpower or resources to expidite the process..Sheriff Leaf is understaffed and under bugeted and still gets the job done..Sheriff stellma has no class, or integrity nor does he help the law abiding citizen...
Take a lesson from the Barry County Sheriff Mr. Stellma..In berry county Sherrif Leaf allows you to go into the sheriff's dept 24hrs a day to speed up the process...I believe the turnover time is 2 weeks to get your cpl permit...so long as there are no snags....Here is what i recommend to anyone that wants to get their cpl permit. Change your residency status just long enough to get your cpl and then change it back to kent county ...seems like a lot of headache but less than waiting for 6months or more for your cpl....second write a letter to the Attorney general and complain. I believe Sheriff leaf is filing a law suit against Sheriff stelma for the blatent abuse that he is deliberatly putting us law abiding citizens thru. Lets give our support to Sheriff Leaf, he is a true example of What a civil servant's job is when it come's to serving the people that elected him. 
Sheriff stelma?? pffst!! what you see is what you get....Go and look at his $10,000 office set that the tax payer paid for,, talk about abuse of power....even his own rank and file disproves of him...So again folks (kent county residents) VOTE VOTE VOTE in the next election to remove STELMA. Lets send Stelma a messege and flood his office with calls asking him to quit the stalling. Lets call the AG and get him to get involved..We are the people we have the power now lets start taking responsibility for ourselves and make him serve us..thanks for reading.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I didn't realize you guys were having such a rough time, so close to home. Shame on me...

I'm livin' 100feet on the right side of the Barry county line, and 'ol Leaf had my permit in my hand 22 days after I took the class. Not sure about 2 weeks...but this was last year, and it's the best turn around time I've heard of.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

hunt-n-fool said:


> you can qualify for a temporary permit if they take too long and your permit expires. You would need to speak with the COUNTY CLERK I believe and bring evidence that you have applied for the renewal, and let them know that you need a temp permit.QUOTE]
> 
> I over heard the Kent County Clerk discussing CPLs with some guy at the county awhile back. She flat out admitted she is anti gun. Time to get the dame out of office.


----------

